# iText PDF anzeigen



## Fulk (30. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich möchte mittels iText eine pdf-Datei -anzeigen- lassen, also eine Art Viewer schreiben.
Leider habe ich in der Dokumentation noch nichts brauchbares gefunden.

Weiß jemand wie ich das anstellen kann?

Ich habe etwas ähnliches mit pdf-renderer schon gemacht - und es wahr wirklich simple.
Warum ich nicht gleich pdf-renderer benutze? Eventuell kommen noch ein paar Editierfunktionen hinzu, und da nutzt mir pdf-renderer nichts.

Vielen Dank!

Grrr - jetzt wollte ich den Titel noch aussagekräftiger machen und merke, dass dies nicht geht. Menno!


----------



## zeja (30. Mai 2008)

Vielleicht findest du dort was: http://schmidt.devlib.org/java/libraries-pdf.html


----------

